# Most Cost Effective Aquarium Lighting?



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

I would imagine this has been discussed before. But I haven’t been able to find a conclusive answer if there is one. As far as total PAR/W plus the cost of the fixture itself what is the most cost effective method of aquarium lighting? 

Right now I'm running a low tech tank with about 125W of spiral CFL light over 70 Gallons (30 inches tall). The fixture is DIY, and not only is my reflector crappy, my bulbs are horizontally mounted, which is understand greatly reduces the usable light making it into the aquarium. So my 1.6 WPG is probably more like .5 WPG when it comes down to it. So I'm considering retooling the whole thing and using some good vertical hanging reflects to up the efficiency of the set up. However, I've read that the restrike from the spiral greatly reduced the usable light as well. How much loss are we talking about 20%, 30%, 50%? 

So it begs the question is it worth the effort to design, buy materials, and build this thing if I'm just going to be wasting dozens of dollars in watts every year. So I'm calling on the experts; what is the best way to go for cost efficient aquarium lighting? T8, T5, PC? And where is the best place to get them?


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

I would think the industrial 48" T8 fixtures. Considering watts/$, with how many you can get in bulk at a hardware store. Of course most are soft white, >3000k. Not ideal for plants, nor aquaria.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Slap a 150w MH on it and call it a day......


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

xmas one, A 150 MH is pretty pricey isn't it? 

Albtraum, I've considered a fixture like that, but my dimensions are difficult. It’s a bowfront corner aquarium so it’s about 30” long at the widest point. It actually came with a 30” 2x24w T8 fixture on it already. But it seemed very dim with only 48W over 70 Gallons. Couldn’t grow much. I supposed I could get a 24 and hang it over top. However, at 24inch T8 is what? 16, 17, 18W? So I guess I’d need some kind of fixture that holds at least 4, maybe 6 or 8 bulbs if I wanted to grow anything? Are the reflectors any good on those industrial fixtures? Right now my fixture it sitting on the glass top. I’m afraid if I hang it above the glass I’ll lose a lot intensity to ambient light and reflection off the glass top. But I’ve got 3 large aquariums in my living room so I don’t want to take the tops off or the humidity gets unbearable. Sorry, I know that a lot of “ifs”.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

A lot depends on what direction you want to go with the tank. Do you want high light with fast growth? Or, do you want lower light with slower growth? Do you want a bunch of stems or more ferns and crypts? Co2? From your current setup, it sounds more like a lower light low tech setup. In the past, I've had good luck with t8 strip lights. I know walmart used to sell a 2x32w t8 4ft. shoplight for like $10. It didn't have the best reflector but it worked like a charm. 2 of those fixtures on a 75g would be low to med low light and there would be no need for co2. No matter what type of light, co2 will only help. You can easily find t8 bulbs in the right range at your local hardware store for cheap, a pair of 6700k for $7.

Another option would be to get a t5no or t5ho fixture and hang it above your tank, maybe like 10-12". Getting one of those fixtures or diy a hood with these lights will give you the option of growing the more demanding plants. Just lower the fixture and add some co2.

Imo, the t5 lighting would be more cost efficient since you don't have to upgrade if you decide to grow more demanding plants. Just lower the light, high light intensity. Raise it, and you are back to lower light. Just remember that the higher intensity you have, the more your plants are going to demand co2.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Slap a 150w MH on it and call it a day......


I'm not normally a big MH fan, but personally this is probably what I would do, given you're working with a corner bowfront. The tank dimensions prove quite a challenge otherwise when trying to make strip flourescents fit...


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems like some t5 fixtures can be found on ebay pretty cheap. How is the quality on ebay stuff like this:

<Ebay Link Removed>
Seems like a ballast is a ballast? Is it more a question of having low quality bulbs?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's most likely an Odyssea/Jebo, which personally is a brand I avoid like the plague. I hear they're better than they used to be, but they lost my own business years ago.

You don't want to put T5HO over your tank unless you're also planning on running pressurized CO2- it will be too much light otherwise.


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah, i see. Well I guess the general question still applies. Are there quality problems with generic stuff (form the USA, but probably made in china at some point) on eBay?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

redbouche said:


> Ah, i see. Well I guess the general question still applies. Are there quality problems with generic stuff (form the USA, but probably made in china at some point) on eBay?


IMO and IME, yes. You generally get what you pay for when it comes to aquarium equipment.

I happen to really like www.catalinaaquarium.com when it comes to lighting.


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

why would T5HO be too much light? Doesn't it depend on how much T5 light? The aquarium is 30" deep and 70G so if I put say a 4x24W = 96W fixture over it, I'd still be low light wouldn't I? Or does it no work that way with T5?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, you're greatly underestimating T5HO. I figure it at about 2x the light you'd have with comparable T8 or CF fixtures.

I run 108 watts of T5HO over my own 90gal (the bulbs sit 24" off the top of the substrate) and can only run about a 6-7 hour photoperiod if I don't want algae issues since I'm not running CO2 on my tank either. I've seriously considered swapping out my fixture for some T5NO fixtures instead.

Part of the problem you'll have with T5HO is due to the shape of your tank you're going to need more than one row of bulbs to get decent back-to-front light coverage, but that will end up giving you too much light in the center portion of the tank where the light overlaps... which is why I think MH would actually be a better way to go.


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, that is super interesting I had no idea T5HO was so much more efficient per what than standard florescent lighting. So are we talking about 2x the PAR out of T5 per watt that a t8? Are there some charts around here that Hoppy or someone else has put together that would help me get some idea of how many watts of T5HO or MH I would need to gett through 30 inches of water and still be low-medium light? I imagine a 150W MH would be a bit much to stay low light. How about a 70w MH?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, Hoppy's done some good PAR studies and put the info in threads- if you pull up his profile and search his threads I'm sure you'll find some.

I think 70 watts of MH would be on the very low side, but I think suspending a 150 watt MH 6" or so up off the tank would get you right where you want to be, especially since you can experiment a little with the hight till you find the "sweet spot." There's some pretty nice-looking MH pendants on the market these days.


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

laurel, 
So your 108W of T5HO over 90G is a lot of light, but 70W of MH over my 70G would not be even low light. So based on your last 2 posts it sounds like T5HO produced considerably more usable light per watt than MH? Is that true? Seems like if I want to be energy efficient I'd get maybe a single 36 inch 39W T5HO for the front and a 24W for the rear of the tank and that might get me good coverage in the low-medium light range. would 63W of T5HO really do it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes and yes.

From the PAR studies I've read, MH fixtures do tend to give higher PAR readings DIRECTLY UNDER THE BULB than T5HO fixtures, but as you move the meter away from that one spot, the T5HO fixtures actually produce more light across the entire tank bottom due to the shape of the bulb. The light from a 24+" bulb is not as easily blocked (think shadows) as the light from an 8" bulb. 

When you get into dual tube fixtures, the coverage increases that much more over a single 8" bulb - so it's bulb shape and arrangement that actually plays a bigger role in light coverage throughout an entire tank rather than just looking at wattage.

If you want to try and DIY a dual bulb T5HO fixture than go for it (yes I think 63 watts of T5HO will be more than enough light)- but I'd also make sure the design allows for you to be able to raise and lower the fixture in order to control the light levels that way.


----------



## redbouche (Mar 31, 2010)

That is super helpful, thanks. I tracked down the Hoppy PAR thread for t5HO. Looks like according to his graph a t5ho puts out just enough light at 30 inches to put me squarely in the low light range. Of course thats right under the lamp. Maybe the way to go is two bulbs with independant power plugs, then I can give it a afternoon burst if the plants look hungry or I decide to go with a higher light setup.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Tom barr uses ones of these i think on a tank. If your gonna use MH, then jsut get this

http://fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-pendant-lig.html


----------



## Leighrath (Jul 13, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Tom barr uses ones of these i think on a tank. If your gonna use MH, then jsut get this
> 
> FISHNEEDIT



is that site valid? it seems alot cheaper than the other sites. If anyone can confirm this I would like to buy a *T5-ho 4ft /
2LAMP

*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For cost effectiveness, go with the Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System. 
You'll want the middle size. About $100.00 and, they do grow plants. 
They should have paid for themselves in savings on your electric bill before the LEDs stop working. Toss in the savings on bulbs and these are paying us to use them. I think I just talked myself into purchasing one. ;-) 

18-24", 24-36", 36-48"
* Powered by Energy Efficient 1watt LED’s that provide higher output than typical fluorescent bulb lighting.
* Slim stylized lighting profile.
* Mimics underwater effect of sunlight.
* Energy efficient system that doesn’t require any bulb replacement.
* Specifically designed Polycarbonate lensto focus and to protect LED lights.
* Lifetime Hours - 17,000 hours.
* Nighttime mode replicates lunar light.


http://www.marineandreef.com/Marineland_LED_Double_Bright_Lighting_System_s/613.htm 
has the 18-24" one for $59.99
has the 24-26" one for $81.79
has the 36-48" one for $123.79


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

redbouche said:


> Ah, i see. Well I guess the general question still applies. Are there quality problems with generic stuff (form the USA, but probably made in china at some point) on eBay?


IME no. I have an odyssea light that has been going strong and a sunsun filter that I(and a ton of others) have great luck with. 

I am a believer that ?you only get what you pay" for only goes so far... at a certain point you are paying a lot more for a name than a product. 

The old problems with Odyssea lights related to poor resistors, which if you look at history, there were bad resistors in a LOT of products during this time, not just cheap chinese knock offs.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Leighrath said:


> is that site valid? it seems alot cheaper than the other sites. If anyone can confirm this I would like to buy a *T5-ho 4ft /
> 2LAMP
> 
> *



It is valid, but that fixture won't light a corner very well.


----------

